# Filing late fbars



## SuzieF (Feb 3, 2014)

Hi Again!

So I'm almost ready to send in my three years back taxes to the IRS using the streamline program. Just before I mail the packet in I will file 6 years fbar electronically and I guess send copies of the confirmation emails in to IRS in that packet.

Question is, what do you all think is the best way to answer the why are you filing late fbar question that pops up on the form.. Should I just click " because I did not know I was required to file" and not be allowed to explain, or would it be better to click " other" which then opens a window for an explanation. I'm wondering if clicking " other " doesn't throw the file out of the system into another pile to actually check the reasoning?

Thanks again,you guys have been huge in giving me courage to get this all done.. Well and my Dr for some great medication


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Pick the simplest reason that is literally true in your case. There are no prizes for "most creative" or "most original" explanation. Just keep it simple.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## SuzieF (Feb 3, 2014)

Thanks Bev. That's what I was thinking.. They have " didn't know I had to file" in their checklist for a reason!


----------



## CharlieChan (Jan 6, 2014)

Dear Suzy
“Instructions for New Streamlined Filing Compliance Procedures for Non-Resident, Non-Filer U.S. Taxpayers” -->
“ include a statement explaining that the FBARs are being filed as part of the Streamlined Filing Compliance Procedures for Non-Resident, Non-Filer U.S. Taxpayers”

So you should use “Other (Please provide explanation below)” if you are using the streamlined procedure. 
This is what I was writing:
“Did not know that I had to file - Streamlined Filing Compliance Procedures for Non-Resident, Non-Filer U.S. Taxpayers”

You should also write “STREAMLINED” on top of each paper tax return first page. (1040’s) (2010 2011 2012)

Like that the IRS know you are not doing a quiet disclosure but taking part in the Streamlined Filing Compliance Procedure.


----------



## SuzieF (Feb 3, 2014)

CharlieChan said:


> Dear Suzy
> “Instructions for New Streamlined Filing Compliance Procedures for Non-Resident, Non-Filer U.S. Taxpayers” -->
> “ include a statement explaining that the FBARs are being filed as part of the Streamlined Filing Compliance Procedures for Non-Resident, Non-Filer U.S. Taxpayers”
> 
> ...


Thanks! That makes sense


----------

